# Worried about squirrels getting into your bird feeder??



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

They might not be your only concern....









































What the heck is that line made of?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Crazy bear !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The line I see is within the safe working load that the manufacture recommends!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But I bet the dang birds will call osha anyway.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

That is the escaped bear from the carnival who walks the tightrope


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Silly Bear---I'll bet he took lessons from "Yogi".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You think that's Boo Boo all growed up??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't be---he's not wearing a tie. Must be a cousin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're right, also no pick-a -nik basket.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone call The Ranger ?

Wonder if he climbed back or droped and rolled. Great pics.

When I was younger I went on a hiking/camping trip in NM to a Boy Scout camp called Philmont. There we had to tie up our food in a canvas bag alot like that bird feeder. We heard stories of a bear that took leasons from Japanese camakazie pilots. He would climb above the rope, jump out of the tree catching the rope on the way down snaping the line and taking his fill.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard of that too and we had to do the same.


----------

